# Great engine for playing Doom I + II, Heretic, Hexen + Expansions



## Ifrit (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdoom is the best looking opengl based engine which let you play the old Doom based games. The author bought himself a Powerbook and his engine to Mac OSX. Its still beta, but works fine and runs fast. Colored lightening + coronas + particle effects really bring new life to the old titles.

Download: http://www.doomsdayhq.com/files.php


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2005)

coronas and particle effects on doom 1/2, heretic and hexen?? Now you made me curious. By now I was using dosbox for such games. Let's see how this one works. Thanks!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD! I runs perfectly smooth and the graphic-effects... Wow, now I will call my friends for a revival lan game. We used to play doom 1+2, heretic and duke in those days. Once more, thanks for this finding, Ifrit!  :love:


----------



## Ifrit (Mar 22, 2005)

In another thread you mentioned that you played Heretic etc. with Virtual PC. I found that a bit odd. Doom Legacy for example - one of the first engines which let you play Doom I + II with opengl - exists since the OS 9 days.

Jdoom is still the best looking out there (although I've heard the net code isn't that great). It has great community which still produces enhancements for these old games. 

Wait until all features of the PC version are ported. This means you can use ("fanmade") 3D models instead of the 2D sprites, use High res artwork for menus and of course texture replacements.


----------



## Viro (Mar 22, 2005)

*sigh*.

Now I need to look for copies of Doom I & II and Heretic....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

You can look for the shareware wads, Viro.


----------



## Ifrit (Mar 23, 2005)

After the release of Doom 3, id released a pack containing Doom I + II + expansions (if it wasn't released before, but I saw it only shortly before the Doom 3 PC came into the stores). You should be able to get it really cheap nowadays. Otherwise: ebay...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

did anyone test the network feature yet? I would like to be sure that it works before I call my friends for the revival lan game.


----------



## Damrod (Mar 24, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> did anyone test the network feature yet? I would like to be sure that it works before I call my friends for the revival lan game.



Same here. All ports encountered so far had no LAN feature. Would be great if this had it.


----------



## Viro (Mar 24, 2005)

Found one on ebay . Now I wonder how much time I'm going to waste.


----------



## Damrod (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, I downloaded and tested it, and it looks much better than all other stuff I tested so far. Great graphics, and modern controls (mouse and keyboadr that actually works like in games like Halo or Quake 3)

But the read me states networking might not work all well. So that's up for personal testing I guess. Need to gather some folks to play...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2005)

I will test a network game this evening. Kinda organized a spontaneous lan game with few friends. Let's pray to God it won't be spoiled by bad network functionality..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2005)

Tried playing heretic over the network, but it didn't work. This still seems to be an unsupported feature for the macosx version. The PC version worked fine and it was really great to play those old games with the same old friends again. And I have to mention this as well: some skills you simply can't lose.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but from the screen shots it doesn't look all that different from Doom Legacy which has been out for years and doesn't require 10.3 (there is even a pre-Mac OS X version).

Is there something there I'm not seeing?


----------



## Damrod (Mar 29, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm missing something here, but from the screen shots it doesn't look all that different from Doom Legacy which has been out for years and doesn't require 10.3 (there is even a pre-Mac OS X version).
> 
> Is there something there I'm not seeing?



IMO the effects and coloring etc (let's call them modern day eye candy) look better on JDoom. I played Doom Legacy quite a while and JDoom also seems to run much mopre stable on my G4 MDD.


----------



## dracolich (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.liberatedgames.com 

Heretic, Hexen, Doom, Doom 2 are all "liberated" games, that is you can access them legally. Check the site above and enjoy.


----------



## Damrod (Apr 20, 2005)

dracolich said:
			
		

> http://www.liberatedgames.com
> 
> Heretic, Hexen, Doom, Doom 2 are all "liberated" games, that is you can access them legally. Check the site above and enjoy.



But isn't that only the source? Don't you have to compile it in some sort or something? Or something like certain binary packages?


----------



## HomunQlus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've checked the site in detail. They're providing the source codes to the liberated games. You would have to compile them to get 'em running, you must also obtain the textures and graphics.

I think you're better off getting the games in a box or something as most of the games are still being sold and no abandonware. There's the Ultimate Doom box available in my game store (Doom, Doom II and Final Doom).


----------



## chevy (Apr 21, 2005)

DII still not perfectly smooth on my 1 GHz iMac.


----------

